# PC Gehäuse entsorgen



## cater (27. September 2004)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung, ob dies das richtige Forum ist, aber es kommt dem Inhalt vohl am nahesten.

Ich habe hier zwei leere PC-Gehäuse (Server und Midi-Tower) stehen sowie ein paar Karten und ein Mainboard. Wo entsorgt man sowas am besten? Die Gehäuse sind noch nutzbar (AT) inkl. Netzteil, aber wer will das noch haben?

Hat jemand Ideen zur richtigen Entsorgung? Wer will, kann die Teile auch geschenkt haben, nur Abholung muss selbst organisiert werden.

Carlo


----------

